# Tax Consultant Salary



## Extraplus (23 Sep 2008)

Does anyone know how much can a newly qualified (AITI) tax consultant expect to earn in Dublin?


----------



## bazermc (26 Sep 2008)

Its is hard to say it would depend on prior experience, location i.e. Big 4 or industry other qualifcations ACA? etc.....

Have a look at the recruitment websites.

it is a pity the ITI dont do a salary survey like the way ACCA Ireland does!


----------



## Extraplus (26 Sep 2008)

bazermc said:


> it is a pity the ITI dont do a salary survey like the way ACCA Ireland does!


 
Yes, it is!  I was asked this question by someone who wants to get into tax as I work in an accounting firm but I honestly have no idea, and I'm not about to go around asking the tax department what they earn!

The recruitment websites seem to vary wildly in their ads (€40k-€70k), so I'm not sure which end is realistic.


----------

